#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Artigo - História do Linux (Introdução)

## Girls_Moderator

Pessoal  :Smile:  
Disponibilizamos os nossos primeiros artigos do Girls. Como já foi dito, nosso objetivo é orientar usuários (boys and girls) iniciantes e por esta razão eles só poderiam ser a respeito da história do Linux e seus desdobramentos 

O primeiro trata sobre a *História do Linux*.  :Wink:  

Veja abaixo um pequeno trecho do artigo:

_- Embora o sistema operacional mais utilizado mundialmente seja o Microsoft Windows, o Sistema Operacional Linux vem a passos largos tomando seu lugar no mercado e que em pouco tempo será o primeiro no ranking mundial. Este documento tem a finalidade de apresentar o sistema Operacional Linux, bem como compará-lo ao MS Windows, além de dar uma visão de utilização do mesmo.

1  História
2 - Você sabe qual é a história do Tux?
3 - O que é uma Distribuição?_

*Clique aqui para visualizar o restante do artigo*

----------


## demiurgo

Parabens girls!!!

eu li o artigo e achei mto bom!!

vou fazer como o 1c3 hehe, vou trancar topicos q falam sobre melhor distro e vou mandar ler o artigo d vcs!!

vcs estaum no caminho certo!!

[]'s :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## B1SH0P

realmente garotas parabens...
eu tb li o artigo e adorei eu jah conhecia a historia mas naum dessa forma q foi passada vcs tiveram uma abordagem impar sobre isso...
e tb agora naum precisa mais ficar essa lenga lenga de melhor distro eh soh colocar o link....
parabens mesmo .... :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## duker

Parabéns garotas ficou muito legal mesmo!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Um texto bem interessante e vale lembrar que todos nós usuários estamos dando continuidade a essa história do linux dando apoio direto resolvendo alguns problemas que por vertura aparecem nesse caminho ou indireto apenas utilizando e estudando-o!!!






dUKer - Rodolpho
___________________________
Linux User Número:
http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/dukercs/385557.png
Quer se tornar um linux user http://counter.li.org

----------


## Sukkubus

> Parabéns garotas ficou muito legal mesmo!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
> Um texto bem interessante e vale lembrar que todos nós usuários estamos dando continuidade a essa história do linux dando apoio direto resolvendo alguns problemas que por vertura aparecem nesse caminho ou indireto apenas utilizando e estudando-o!!!


Opa... obrigada  :Smile: 
Em breve tem mais! :}}

----------


## _ivy_

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Obrigada pelo incentivo :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## duker

Garotas em relação ao TUX na história dele conta que existe um de carne e osso no zológico de Briston - Inglaterra certo ??? Mandei um e-mail para o zológico de Bristol perguntando sobre o TUX e pedindo uma foto (  :Big Grin:  ) mas vejam o que me reponderam:  :Frown:  

Dear Rodolpho,

Thank you for your email. We have quite a few penguins at Bristol Zoo, but only
one of them has a name at the moment and none of us have heard of a penguin
called Tux. Perhaps you were thinking of another zoo?

Kind regards,

Vicky Washington 
PR & Marketing Assistant 
Bristol Zoo Gardens 
Tel: 0117 974 7309 
Email: [email protected]

O site deles é o www.bristolzoo.org.uk
____________________
dUKer - Rodolpho
Linux User Número:
http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/dukercs/385557.png
Quer se tornar um linux user http://counter.li.org

----------


## demiurgo

> Garotas em relação ao TUX na história dele conta que existe um de carne e osso no zológico de Briston - Inglaterra certo ??? Mandei um e-mail para o zológico de Bristol perguntando sobre o TUX e pedindo uma foto (  ) mas vejam o que me reponderam:  
> 
> Dear Rodolpho,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have quite a few penguins at Bristol Zoo, but only
> one of them has a name at the moment and none of us have heard of a penguin
> called Tux. Perhaps you were thinking of another zoo?
> 
> Kind regards,
> ...


poooooooooooooooooooooooootz

isso sim, eh falta do q fazer.....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Bios

> Dear Rodolpho,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have quite a few penguins at Bristol Zoo, but only
> one of them has a name at the moment and none of us have heard of a penguin
> called Tux. Perhaps you were thinking of another zoo?


Olá duker  :Big Grin:  

Legal o seu interese em pesquisar diretamente no zoo 

Não entramos em contato com o Zoo para confirmar a historia do Tux, tão pouco sabemos se o pinguim no qual o artigo se refere ainda vive no Zoo ou não.

Retiramos essa informação de diversas fontes, mas não conseguimos apurar de qual ano é a informação de que o Tux estava nesse Zoo.

De qualquer forma obrigada por ter apurado os fatos, mas não podemos afirmar que ele não existiu somente pq ele não se encontra hoje em dia lá ...

Se alguém souber do paradeiro do "desaparecido Tux" posta aí ... 
eheheh  :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Se alguém souber do paradeiro do "desaparecido Tux" posta aí ... 
>  eheheh


Eu tenho um lá em casa, mas ele não se chama Tux...  :Frown:  hehehehe

Obrigada, Duker  :Smile:  Conforme a Bios disse, foi retirado de vários lugares... realmente não confirmamos o fato... Será que é lenda urbana do Linux?  :Smile: 

Thanxxx :*

----------


## Sukkubus

Atualizando o link...

*História do Linux:*

Tutoriais/Iniciantes/historia-linux - UnderLinux Wiki

----------

